# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  پیشنهاد ایجاد آپلود سنتر برای سایت

## Vahid_Nasiri

با سلام

یکی از مواردی که می تواند بار علمی سایت را افزایش دهد ایجاد مکانی برای آپلود کردن فایلهای خوب توسط کاربران می باشد. خوشبختانه همانند سورس اصلی این انجمن سورس کاملی نیز به زبان PHP برای ایجاد آپلود سنتری حرفه ای وجود دارد و تا آنجائیکه من در اینترنت می بینم حالت استاندارد به خودش گرفته و همه از این سیستم استفاده می کنند. 

نام اصلی آن PHP Advanced Transfer Manager بوده  و در سایت رسمی خودش http://phpatm.free.fr به رایگان قابل دریافت است. 
نصب و راه اندازی این سیستم به شدت تنظیم پذیر و حرفه ای برای عزیزانی که انجمن جاری را راه انداخته اند کمتر از 2 ساعت کار دارد و به نظر من نیازی هم به فارسی سازی ندارد چون آنچیزی را که کاربر می بیند یک صفحه بیشتر نیست
خلاصه ای از مشخصات این برنامه ی آپلود سنتر به صورت زیر است

phpATM lets your users to upload and download file from your server. It's highly configurable with user accounts support. Users can give description to files, create and delete their own files and directories and sort lists by filename, upload date or downloads. It's multilangual, no database nor cookies are required, features ip logging and blocking, last uploads and top donwloads lists, user statistics. Files can be uploaded form your client or from a remote host. 

مزایای عمده ی آن هم به شرح زیر است


	 1. Multilangual
	 2. Time zone offset &#40;depends on selected language&#41;.
	 3. User can give description to file.
	 4. Download counter.
	 5. User can sort files by name, upload date, downloads.
	 5. User can delete o modify its own files
	 6. Administrator and Poweruser can delete all files and
	    create/delete directories
	 7. Filename length limit.
	 9. Appearance tuning &#40;colors, font&#41;
	10. Is is possible to define header and footer.
	12. Possibility to view contents of ZIP archives without downloading.
	13. Possibility to view images and other type of files on the fly.
	14  Recent file list and top downloads list
	14. User acccounts support.
	15. IP Logging and Blocking.
	16. Account management system.
	17. In order to check user e-mail addresses you can enable user
	    activation system.
	18. User can subscrbe on everyday digest of uploaded files list
	    via e-mail &#40;optional&#41;.
	19. Users can get small files by e-mail &#40;optional&#41;.
	21. User statistics &#40;uploaded/downloaded/e-mailed files, last access&#41;.
	22. Administrator can show info message over the file list.
	23. Highly configurable &#40;see include/conf.php&#41;
	24. Possibility to use server mailer or your own SMTP
	25. No cookies needed &#40;but if present used&#41;

دوستانی هم که می خواهند برای مقاصد شخصی یک چنین مکانهایی را ایجاد کنند سایت زیر به رایگان امکانات PHP را ارائه می کند به همراه فضا و حجمی نسبتا در خور توجه بعلاوه پشتیبانی از MySQL
http://www.tripod.lycos.co.uk

لازم به ذکر است که برای نصب این سورس حاضر و آماده نیازی به دانستن صد در صد زبان PHP نمی باشد !! و در ضمن هدف از این پست مقایسه ی زبانهای مختلف با هم نبود. چون هنگامی که محیطی کاملا حرفه ای وجود دارد نیازی به اختراع مجدد چرخ نمی باشد

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

حرفم را تصحیح می کنم! کمتر از یک ربع نصب کامل آن کار دارد  :wink: 
اگر وقت ندارید من خودم یکی در آدرس بالا برای این سایت درست کنم.......  :roll:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نیکی و پرسش؟  :wink:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

نخیر ، نیکی کریمی  :wink:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

افتتاح شد :  :oops: 
http://members.lycos.co.uk/barnamenevisdotnet/

قبل از هر کاری باید در آن ثبت نام کنید :
http://members.lycos.co.uk/barnamene.../register.php?

و حجم کل فضای آن حدود 50 مگابایت می باشد که واقعا ارزشمند است.


---------------------------------------------------------------
آقای اسیستنت آی دی و پسورد ادمین را برایتان PM زدم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

آقا یک تن تشکر..........  :) 
کاربران عزیز حواستان باشد فایلهای غیرمجاز در این محل Upload نشود...

----------


## sunboy

فایلهای آموزشی ویروس نویسی هم می شه ابلود کرد

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

فایل آموزشی به نظر من ایرادی ندارد ولی لطفا ویروس آپلود نکنید چون این محیط امکان بلاک کردن آی پی های افراد خاطی را دارد.  :roll:

----------

